# RARE DUCKS



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i was watching best of duckmen last night, and they showed the hunts where they killed a mandarin, and another one where they killed a "mule" duck- cross between a mallard and pintail. i wanted to know what cool species, or rare, or even ducks that aren't necessarily in our flyway, that you have killed. for example, a guy i know killed an oldsquaw in idaho. i have heard of a brant on strawberry as well. i myself have killed 3 barrows goldeneyes, and one gadwall/pintail cross. it was pretty neat to see the different traits from each bird. so lets hear the cool birds that you have killed, or seen, in utah. i just need a little fix to help me get through one more day of withdrawals until duck season :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my buddy killed a longtail duck here in utah.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

I shot a Hen Scoter this year...









I know of Pinards, Mexican Mallard, and Oldsquaw's being killed here as well, just about all ducks can be killed here, except sea ducks.

Here are a few sweet rare ducks I know of...
Storm Wigeon









Pinard (Pintail Mallard Cross)









Brewers (Mallard Gadwall Cross)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have killed plent of the storm wigeons here. every year we kill aleast 7 of them. My budy bother killed a white wing scouter to here in utah and they have killed a snow and a ross snow goose here to.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have killed plent of the storm wigeons here. every year we kill aleast 7 of them.


I call BS, have photos!?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can bs all you want. I dont have photos of one. That I killed last year in my boat. some of the other ones have come out of my buddys boat and he did not send me the pics. I will post up the one I shot this year if i can do it on here.this one is from this year. it's not one of my better ones.Im not here to brage or anything. if i can find my better ones i will post them up.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh ok, cool you proved me wrong thats really awesome

Although a true full storm wigeon is still rare,


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

This mallard had 6 curls








I think that we do get a few storm widgeon here in utah.
















You have already seen these.








I have got to keep looking but I have a pic someplace of an in-mature spec that I shot about 8 years ago. Here are some we had in the valley last spring.








Then this can dosn't have pigment in feather colors








Shot this cinn last year on full plumage









I think that at one time or another through the year I is possible to find any kind of duck there is in the us here in the state.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks guys that was just what i needed  keep em coming!! so what exactly is it that makes a storm widgeon? is it crossed with something? i have never seen one before. they sure are pretty though. has anyone ever killed a black duck here? not sure why, but for some reason i really want to mount one someday. lets see more pics


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think it crossed between anything. To me to just a older wigean. but I could be wrong. hope somebody can answer that Question for you.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here another storm wigeon.I dont know why it cuting some of the head off.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have seen a few scoters in utah, and saw a full plumage drake bluewing at Farmington Bay on tuesday.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have taken a drake BW teal from Layton in 1998. I got a dusky canada goose from salt creek in 1994. I have only ever seen 2 flocks of snow geese in Utah during the hunt. I saw a guy at Ogden bay with a pair of them. My ultimate bird I would love to get a white fronted goose. While hunting Strawberry I saw a flock of 5 geese, and I am certain they were specks. They were a long way out but that whistle like call, unmistakable! No shots though. Love the variety that you get with waterfowling. Would love to get a hybrid of anything.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know you are all gonna call BS on this one....but I shot a coot here once! I know....it's nearly impossible to believe, but it did happen! 

I haven't shot anything totally cool, but I did get my first Ring-necked duck this past season. Unfortunately, it was on the opener, and his coloring sucked. Otherwise, he would have made the wall.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> I did get my first Ring-necked duck this past season. Unfortunately, it was on the opener, and his coloring sucked. Otherwise, he would have made the wall.


where did you kill a ringer on the opener? if you dont mind me asking. usually they are one of the last ducks to come really late in the season. i usually get a dozen or so each year, but i love em, its always a pleasure to come across em. I love the painted look of their bills


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking of Ringers..... saw a mess of em yesterday, in a place I'd never seen them before. They are pretty little buggers, definitely wall worthy.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I also got 3 ringers this year. same day different flocks. it was about 2 or 3 weeks after the opener so they also sucked with coloring. . I actually did not know exactly what they were till i got home and looked them up. Amazing what you learn about birds duck hunting. This was my second year and had no idea their were so many kinds of ducks. especially in utah. I got some blue bills my first year. along with a bluewing teal


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

deadicated1,
I was actually hunting farmington bay. We went out for the afternoon, avoided all of the BS. It was one productive afternoon to say the least. He came scooting along just off the water, and swooped up quick. He was all by his lonesome.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats cool. i agree, it sucks to deal with all the bs and everything at places like that. still wierd that ringers were there that early in the season. im glad you posted, i dont want to let this topic die, so hopefully more people will say what they have killed or seen here in utah, especially the taxidermists who see a lot of cool birds


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I shot a long-tail duck hen a few years ago.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have shot one storm wigeon and it was last year. I have had friends shoot scooters when I have been with them and one old squaw (all have been hens). My dad shot a cackle two years ago. That one was by far the coolest.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I have shot one storm wigeon and it was last year. I have had friends shoot scooters when I have been with them and one old squaw (all have been hens). My dad shot a cackle two years ago. That one was by far the coolest.


 Last year, a lot of them cackling geese came through the corn fields where I live. They would mix themselves in with the flocks of Canadas. There would be some nice sized low-honking geese, then a few mallard sized goose squeaking in the middle of them. Happened all the time.

And did you get the storm wigeon mounted?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

2 drake white wing scoters were shot on Monday by a guy I know. His pics are on facebook.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw a couple Surf Scoters off the Antelope Island Causeway a few days ago. Pretty sweet


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i know a guy that killed one of these...










1995ish @ Farmington Bay.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Storm Wigons are not crossed with anything, just a genetic variant.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know if they are rare, but I shot a couple weird looking mallards (I think) this year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Longgun said:


> i know a guy that killed one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it escape from the zoo? 

Really though, that is incredible. Was it by itself, or did a whole flock find its way down here?


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

And did you get the storm wigeon mounted?[/QUOTE]
I did not get it mounted. I just thought that it was a really old bird or something. I have been hunting ducks for 16 years and never heard of a storm wigeon. The only reason I know now is because my dad showed one of his buddies a picture and told him what it was. My dad told me I should have mounted it but all I have is a picture of it on my wall.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sawbillslayer said:


> And did you get the storm wigeon mounted?


I did not get it mounted. I just thought that it was a really old bird or something. I have been hunting ducks for 16 years and never heard of a storm wigeon. The only reason I know now is because my dad showed one of his buddies a picture and told him what it was. My dad told me I should have mounted it but all I have is a picture of it on my wall.[/QUOTE]
Post this story in the "One that got away" thread...-O,-


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

storm grebe! now that is a trophy!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> storm grebe! now that is a trophy!


Is it this? I'm super new to duck hunting. After researching grebe ducks, I couldn't find what a storm grebe was. Did I shoot your trophy duck last week?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Longgun said:


> i know a guy that killed one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have went and bought a lottery ticket the same day!!!!! you would have scored BIG!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

o-||:OX/:**O**:O---::doh::O//:


JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is it this? I'm super new to duck hunting. After researching grebe ducks, I couldn't find what a storm grebe was. Did I shoot your trophy duck last week?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is it this? I'm super new to duck hunting. After researching grebe ducks, I couldn't find what a storm grebe was. Did I shoot your trophy duck last week?


It's a juvenile double-crested cormorant

I think the fish-eating bastages are protected.

.


----------

